# Lucky Craft Angeln – No.1



## Stollenwerk (31. Januar 2006)

*LUCKY CRAFT ANGELN – NO.1*
*SO SEHEN SIEGER AUS*
*ANGELN IN PERFEKTION*



*MELDUNGEN IN KÜRZE*

*ANGELN TV:* Die nächste Fernsehsendung zum Thema Angeln läuft im Kanal DSF am Samstag, 4. Februar 2006 – 8.45 bis 9.15 Uhr. Titel: Fishing Exclusiv. 

ANGELN – NEUE SEITE: Unter http://www.angeln-shop.de entsteht eine neue Internetseite für Angler. Thema „LUCKY CRAFT SIEGERKÖDER“. Start voraussichtlich Anfang August 2006. Wir halten Sie auf dem Laufenden.

ANGELN – SCHLAGWÖRTE DER WOCHE: Angeln, Angel, Angel Park, Angelartikel, Angelausrüstung, Angelbedarf, Angelbekleidung, Angelberechtigung.

*CITGO MASTER NO.1: Angeln ist für viele unter uns ein gewöhnlicher Freizeitsport. Für so manchen Angler aber auch ein Beruf, bei dem es viel zu verdienen gibt. Preisgelder bis zu 500.000 Dollar sind für den erfolgreichsten Angler zu kassieren. Wenn so viel Geld im Spiel ist, muss die Angelausrüstung zu 100 Prozent stimmen. Das wichtigste ist natürlich auch hier der Angelköder. Es ist kein Zufall, dass viele Profiangler weltweit auf einen Siegerköder schwören und damit sensationell fangen. Es sind Kunstköder aus dem Hause LUCKY CRAFT. Impressionen und Fakten zum Thema Angeln – CITGO MASTER finden Sie nachfolgend.*


*LUCKY CRAFT – SIEGERKÖDER – GIBT ES AB SOFORT HIER– LIEFERENGPÄSSE SIND LEIDER NICHT AUS ZU SCHLIESSEN!*

*Der Fernsehsender DSF sendet nun jeden Samstag die Serie "Exclusive Angeln" 8.45 bis 9.15 Uhr aus. 
Seither wissen wir nicht mehr wie uns der Kopf steht. Unser Telefon steht nicht mehr still.
Die Nachfrage nach LUCK CRAFT sprengt alle unsere Dimenssionen.

LIEFERENGPÄSSE SIND BEI LUCKY CRAFT NUN LEIDER NICHT MEHR AUS ZU SCHLIESSEN. SORRY!

Den gesamsten Beitrag findet ihr hier.


*


----------

